# Replacing a chandelier with a recessed light.



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Number of cans will be determined by the size of your table. One will not do. At least two, four small ones will be much better. You will need to patch the hole where this light is now.


----------



## RyanD (Mar 23, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> Number of cans will be determined by the size of your table. One will not do. At least two, four small ones will be much better. You will need to patch the hole where this light is now.


This is over stairs not a table. The door is the front door, it's a split level where the right stairs go down and the left go up to where the picture was taken.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh.. maybe one commercial light with a larger spread and lamp size. But you still need to patch, since this box is most likely nailed against a joist.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You will need several recessed lights to give you the same lighting as a chandelier. How many will depend on the size of the area you're lighting.
The boxes in the ceiling now for the lights that are there will probably be 4" boxes.
Ron


----------



## irenadun (Jan 20, 2016)

i have mounted a chandelier when i switch it on i just get a little flame color and nothing more the 15 amp breaker is okay what have i done wrong


----------

